# Simple case mod and helps airflow



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

guys i just did the simplest thing ever.

on my case where my rear exhaust fan (no pun inteded) vents out there was a fan guard from the manufactuer. this guard has like 1/4 inch holes in it with bout the same spacing inbetween each hole. i cut it off with a pair of plier cutters. my case is around 4-5 degrees cel. cooler and my overall case temp went from 38 to 18 deg cel. this is with a 2000rpm 90mm case fan, ive got on order 3 80mm 2900rpm fans on order now. should be here monday. ill post better results after that as ill modify my intake port then, as ima have to jerry rig it in there but it will be worth it. just wanted to share this.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

I found the same thing and do this little mod on all my cases  It increases airflow, and cuts down greatly on noise. I just install a simple chrome fan to keep my hands out of it and voila, cooler case with less noise.


----------



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

ya i have an 80mm fan guard from a scrap psu fan lol. but the fan on the rear of the case is a 90mm, so gotta wait for the fans to get before i can install it lol.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The bottom panels on my laptop were having the effect of a fan guard because the bottom vents have very little space to let air in, so I removed them completely and I noticed a 10 degree (c) drop in CPU temperature. It is the only way to keep the CPU cool enough for the overclock.


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

I did the same thing months ago to my desktop. All one needs is a wire guard over side & rear fans. The factory sheetmetal can be removed entirely from the case directly in front of the front case fan,if the case is made to hold a front intake fan. The plastic face[front bezel] louvers are sufficient to keep large debris & fingers out of the case. I posted on this subject months ago. Also described how to mount a 90 degree 2 1/2" plastic drain fttg. to back side of front fan to direct outside air to underside of hard drive. Lemme know if your interested. Helped all my front end hardware;how can one possibly expect very much outside air to reach the mobo w/all the intervening wiring? So,my front fan cools everything up front and the side case fan cools the mobo. I "chopped" a hole at the top rear of the case right next to the PS,so it's getting plenty of outside air.I built my pc w/an aftermarket temp. monitor,that's what made me mod the case.


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

I did forget to mention that I mounted a 80 mm fan in the hole I made in the top rear of the case right next to the PS. As the PS fan draws hot air from the interior of the case as well,there's 2 fans pulling in low[front &side] & 2 fans exhausting at top rear right next to each other. I apply a liberal bead of silicone sealant to the fan frame where it comes in contact with sheet metal before installation,let it "skin" 1st before attachment w/screws. Really cuts down on vibration.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Have any of you tried rubber/silicone vibration reducers?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ebackhus said:


> Have any of you tried rubber/silicone vibration reducers?


 the arctic cooling fans i recently put on the back of my case have rubber pads on them,and these suckers are quiet.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

I've been meaning to try out those AC fans. How do you like 'em?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i like those fans they are quiet not dead silent,but quiet.they move good air,but keep in mind they only move air one way.because of the way they are designed rear fan only blowing air out.im thinking about trying one on my cpu cooler as well.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i got the arctic freezer 7 it has the same fan as you have on there. its pretty quiet but generates noise due to air resistance the HS creates.

i got a sharkoon 8 dba fan and its really quiet runs at 900rpm.

@OP i did the same on one of my cases and will do it again on another


----------

